
Show HN: Makefast Workshop - akumpf
http://makefastworkshop.com
======
akumpf
Any high-level thoughts of running a physical startup workshop like this in
the Midwest?

Is making tech things by hand still something people are excited about?

All thoughts/suggestions greatly appreciated!

